# Sample 500-1000g carb refeed



## Phineas (Jul 16, 2010)

I've read so many times now of refeeds that go up to 1000g carbs. I think that's, is it called, PSMF? I don't know much about that, but I saw Built mentioning the 2-day refeed with the first day being 700-1000g carbs.

When bulking, even my higher-calorie training days won't exceed 400g carbs. I can't imagine eating 1000g. 

Can someone post what such a refeed would look like? I'm puzzled how much that would take because 1 large bagel, 1 large potato, 1 cup of oats, and 170g spaghetti would bring you to only approximately 300g.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

My refeeds don't go quite this high because I'm a chick and my lean mass is like 119 lbs, but I have gone as high as 700g of carb.

I rely heavily on dextrose and white rice. I'll start with something like lowfat homemade kheer with dextrose, white rice and skim milk and then move on to white rice with soya sauce and a little chicken or lean bison, stuff like that. Another fave is a peeled sweet potato slathered with apricot jam and a little salt. Basically low fibre foods, mostly white stuff that's either mostly glucose or mostly glucose polymers. I limit sucrose and fruit.


----------



## suprfast (Jul 16, 2010)

OH MY.  I wouldn't know what to do with all these carbs.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 16, 2010)

White Rice, Sweet taters, oatmeal, pintos, and cereal


----------



## rockhardly (Jul 16, 2010)

Would maltodextrin be a good substitute for dextrose?


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep. Same difference. Less sweet.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 16, 2010)

Could I substitute blueberry cheesecake for the dextrose?


----------



## Arra (Jul 16, 2010)

Wild/Brown rice, spaghetti, soy sauce, and dextrose were my main staples. I know most would say white rice, but I love the taste of the others better. And of course I was allowed my dextrose in my pwo shake which was a bonus.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes. Provided you made it from fat free creamcheese and dextrose.


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Arra said:


> Wild/Brown rice, spaghetti, soy sauce, and dextrose were my main staples. I know most would say white rice, but I love the taste of the others better. And of course I was allowed my dextrose in my pwo shake which was a bonus.


----------



## Arra (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe not the best experience, Built, but is there any "high point" on regular keto days? =P


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm just glad you're regular.


----------



## Arra (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, I think. =D


----------



## Phineas (Jul 16, 2010)

Isn't dextrose a simple sugar? I thought refeeds are supposed to focus on complex carbs?


----------



## Built (Jul 16, 2010)

It is. That's why I start with it, and then move into the starches.


----------

